# Allison Star



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Built in 1960 by Barclay Curle as Athel Line/s ATHELQUEEN and these were taken in Glasgow in 1980 following overhaul.
She only lasted another year being scrapped as SANIKA.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi

I'm trying to obtain more details concerning the Allison Star (ex Athelqueen).

Could tell me who she was owned by as the A.S. and what flag, I believe that prior to becoming the A.S. she was the Ocean Trader in 1971, do you have any details for this?

Thanks in advance

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,

As A.S.she was flagged Liberian with P.o.R.:Monrovia and owned by that time Consul Overseas Investments Corp.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Ruud

Many tks - every piece in the puzzle helps

NigelC


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Names as follows

ATHELQUEEN
ANCO QUEEN - 66
OCEAN TRADER- 71
ALLISON STAR- 72
SANIKA - 81

Scrapped Gadani Beach 23 October 1981

Old trials shot of mine attached.Not very good quality I/m afraid.No details of her owners,unfortunately.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

The Allison Star was a firm favorite of mine. She was a regular visitor to the Thames in the late 1970s. If I remember correctly, she was managed by Denholm for Consul Overseas Investments, which was just a single-purpose registered company. The actual ownership was unclear. She must have been on charter to the UK branch of one of the oil majors (Shell?), or a UK oil trader, as I seem to recall her doing coastwise and near continental trips to and from the Thames.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Raymond d (Feb 16, 2011)

I worked at an oil terminal Thames matex in the 70s the Allison Star she was a freqent visitor she was on charter to Globe oil and a company Utramar.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

I recall that Alison Star was managed by Denholm but not for all that long. When I am not sure but one of the Denholm lads will know

regards Malky


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Thamesphil said:


> The Allison Star was a firm favorite of mine. She was a regular visitor to the Thames in the late 1970s. If I remember correctly, she was managed by Denholm for Consul Overseas Investments, which was just a single-purpose registered company. The actual ownership was unclear. She must have been on charter to the UK branch of one of the oil majors (Shell?), or a UK oil trader, as I seem to recall her doing coastwise and near continental trips to and from the Thames.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


 Carried Jet petrol-to Cliffe Jetty- when I piloted her in 1970's. Crew were Italian. She was not a favourite of mine!


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Ship-nuts do tend to have their 'favourites', just because they like the look of them. I am sure a few days on-board their favourites might change their minds in many cases!


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

A photo of Allison Star (Laurence Dunn) taken at Cliffe is in
the Gallery - Tankers..


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Thamesphil said:


> The Allison Star was a firm favorite of mine. She was a regular visitor to the Thames in the late 1970s. If I remember correctly, she was managed by Denholm for Consul Overseas Investments, which was just a single-purpose registered company. The actual ownership was unclear. She must have been on charter to the UK branch of one of the oil majors (Shell?), or a UK oil trader, as I seem to recall her doing coastwise and near continental trips to and from the Thames.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Was she not one of the first/or the first to load a cargo of North Sea oil,maybe Teeside or Immingham


----------

